# Youth Shooting



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

There is going to be indoor air rifle shooting for 4-H Youngsters beginning January 13th at the *Isabella County Sportman's Club*. The clubhouse is located at* Millbrook Rd.* and *Winn Rd.* near Mt. Pleasant, Michigan. This will be an excellent way to get young folks started with an introduction into the shooting sports. Those interested can send me a PM and I will provide contact information to them.* Thanks very much for your interest and support.*


----------

